# Flaxen Liver Chestnut or Silver dapple?! or?



## UpNorthEq (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi all :cowboy:

Im not really sure what color my new mini mare is... her papers just say "chestnut". I was thinking her coat was liver chestnut but not really sure. I will try to attach some pictures.

(yes she does need a hoof trim , she isnt at the point yet where she is safetly handleable to have a farrier work on her. She was very unhandled and abused. My farrier is coming out this month and hopefully by then she will be safer to deal with. A lot of her agression is fear based.)


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

Images are broken on my end


----------



## UpNorthEq (Oct 7, 2013)

Weird. They show up on my phone and on my computer on here for me. :/


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Showing OK for me too.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I don't see any photos at all


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

EstrellaandJericho said:


> Images are broken on my end





LoriF said:


> I don't see any photos at all


Neither do I, so I can't really give any advice...


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Same here. No photos.


----------



## UpNorthEq (Oct 7, 2013)

Well maybe you can look at the album on my page for pictures of her? Not really sure what else to say cause they are showing up for me.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Erm, if you made an album, then it's 'secret' as I can't see it... BTW, I just saw you're Canadian; hi neighbour!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

No pictures showing up here for me and I went to your barn and there were no pictures of a mini although I could see some of your other horses.


----------



## UpNorthEq (Oct 7, 2013)

Ugh!!! Hoping these work!! *crosses fingers.


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

Chocolate? A person from horseforum many moons ago said this


mliponoga said:


> Trinity said:
> 
> 
> > Grullos, blue roan, chocolate palomino, black, and dunalinos. Grullos definitly win my heart over every time though!
> ...


The last one I think looks like yours


----------



## UpNorthEq (Oct 7, 2013)

Hmmm interesting! I wonder if thats what she is...


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

As far as I understand it, what most people call "Chocolate Palomino" is usually either Silver Dapple or Liver Chestnut with a cream gene. 
But palominos with the sooty gene can be called "chocolate" too, even though they never have the dark solid coloring like a Silver Dapple or Liver Chestnut.
Here is a sooty palomino:









My guess is silver dapple. Here's an example:


----------



## UpNorthEq (Oct 7, 2013)

Is there a visable difference between silver dapple and liver chestnut? Like will she actually get dapples or no?
This is all so exciting to me! Her papers just say "chestnut".


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

I don't know much but I'd say Chocolate Palomino. Either way, she is adorable!


----------



## UpNorthEq (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks! I love her shes a super cute fun little chick!


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

They can be difficult to tell apart.



> A liver chestnut horse with flaxen mane and tail will have a the flaxen color fairly even throughout its mane, but the silver dapple will have a darker, almost dirty, colored roots. The liver chestnut will not have the dappling effect that occurs on the legs of a silver dapple. The liver chestnut will tend to have reddish tones throughout its body where as the silver dapple tends to look more muddy-brown.


https://horses.knoji.com/horse-colors-the-silver-dapple/

They call it silver dapple because some of the lighter shades look like this:


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Pretty sure your horse is a silver dapple. A lot of shetland and mini ponies have the silver gene. Chocolate palominos are simply darker than normal palominos (sooty palominos might be slightly different). They always have a red or golden tone, as they are red based. 

I personally think the name of the color is something of a marketing idea -- the horse is not silver and there may or may not be dapples. 

the first pony is a bay with a silver gene. The second is a black with a silver gene.
By the way, the first one is going blind with a number of eye maladies, which can be an adjunct to the silver gene, especially if the horse is homozygous for it.


----------



## InexcessiveThings (Oct 22, 2016)

She looks a lot like two silver dapple miniatures I know personally, and that's what I would say she is. It's a fairly common color in mini horses. She's very cute!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Silver dapple would be my guess as well.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm not so sure. The second pic looks silver the first looks chestnut. If the OP has more full body shots (no blanket) if better light...that aren't sideways lol..that would be great.


----------



## UpNorthEq (Oct 7, 2013)

Heres some more pictures.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Your pony is a silver dapple also known as a Chocolate. It is black based with the silver dapple. 

A bay with the silver dapple (as shown in one of the pictures) is commonly called a Red Chocolate. 

Your pony is not a chestnut and NOT a Chocolate palomino.

She is however, ADORABLE


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

AnitaAnne said:


> Your pony is a silver dapple also known as a Chocolate. It is black based with the silver dapple.
> 
> A bay with the silver dapple (as shown in one of the pictures) is commonly called a Red Chocolate.
> 
> ...


LOL This.

And yes I completely agree she is silver based off the additional pics. It's hard from just a few sometimes.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Yogiwick said:


> LOL This.
> 
> And yes I completely agree she is silver based off the additional pics. It's hard from just a few sometimes.


Well it was a bit easier for me because I look at this beauty every day 

Chivas, my Chocolate RMHA gelding


----------

